# Pregnant?



## SaraMerida (Dec 5, 2016)

I have an adult doe that was sold to me pregnant. They told me she was due in December. The original came back about three weeks ago to visit her and told me that she looks like she is going to kid any day now (three weeks ago). I am having my doubts that she is actually pregnant because I have seen no change in abdominal girth. I tried to listen to fetal heart tones with my (human) Doppler, fetoscope, and a regular stethoscope, nothing. I feel movement, but it could be rumen, right? I am focused all on the right side of the lovely lady. I have palpated the area right above the udder and it feels tighter then my lactating love, who feels all mushy (that's a scientific term I promise, lol). I see no change in the vulva. She is super irritable in the mornings with her goat friends, but then, I'm grouchy in the mornings too. I do not have access to an ultrasound machine. Any goat wisdom or do I just have to wait? After losing the doeling last week, I am really stressed about their health... Maybe paranoid?

TIA!!!


----------



## TAH (Dec 5, 2016)

Hang in there.

How long was she with a buck? does she have any milk coming in? Pics would also help.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 5, 2016)

If you can get a top down pic looking down on her back from above, from about the neck back, as well as rear shots looking basically right straight at her rear quarters, it might help. The rumin is on the goat's left side, so if you see "soccer balls" sticking out on both sides, it's a good indication she might be pregnant unless she's "overly well fed" and has them year round. I understand a "fat" pregnant goat is definitely NOT a good thing...

Is she a first freshener? Her first time pregnant? If so, many don't start developing an udder until right before kidding or right after. Most experienced does start producing an udder a little more in advance. Typically there will be discharge, it could start happening 4-6 weeks before kidding, or might not happen till 24 hours before. Some times there will be nesting behavior. Many times they'll be just generally uncomfortable, getting up and laying down continuously. Some will separate from their herd. Really, some will change behavior from normal and others won't change at all. 

They'll typically do anything and everything to make their owner completely crazy & then just a little more just for good measure. All that was a lot of help huh? 

Perhaps you can get the previous owner to help you out?


----------



## SaraMerida (Dec 5, 2016)

She has udder that appears to have milk but the other has been flaccid, no changes there since we acquired her though. I will get those pix tomorrow. I believe she has had kids before because she had milk in the one udder when we first got her. She is totally driving me crazy though! lol.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 5, 2016)

You can send in blood for testing to SageAg Labs, I think it is about $7.00  I am sending in 4 samples tomorrow.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 6, 2016)

The pics will help but I agree with Babs, you can do a blood test. I might be testing a few of ours soon. 

You may or may not have felt a kid move. Have you gently "bumped" her? You can do this from the right side of the doe or right in front of her udder. I can generally feel kids on all my does once they are later into gestation.


----------



## SaraMerida (Dec 6, 2016)

I am not in the US, but I can look into it here... Here are the pix!


----------



## SaraMerida (Dec 6, 2016)

Omg, looking at those pix she's so cute hehe, I know, I'm biased but she's adorable. She likes to "cuddle" with me. She will put her face near mine when I'm out there and she leans against us. She loves getting pet. Which is strange cuz she was a from a guy who had so many goats they couldn't fit into their pen and move around. Again, I've had her for a month and the previous owner only told me she was the top dog where she was and he only feeds cut grass and corn kernels to his girls.


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 6, 2016)

She looks it!


----------



## SaraMerida (Dec 6, 2016)

Is there a link to show me how to "bump" please? I thought you could only do that after she kidded one to check for other kids?


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 6, 2016)

She sure looks in a motherly way to me... But then I have only picture gazing experience to base that on


----------

